# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Hz. Abdülkadir Geylani Kimdir?

## ceyda

İslâm alimlerinin ve velilerinin büyüklerinden Hazreti Abdülkadir Geylani, 1078 yılında İran'ın Geylan şehrinde doğdu. Künyesi, Ebu Muhammed'dir. Muhyiddin, Gavs-ül-a'zam, Kutb-i Rabbani, Sultan-ul-evliya, Kutb-i a'zam gibi lâkabları vardır. Babası Ebu Salih bin Musa Cengidost'tur. Hz. Hasanın oğlu Hasan-ı Müsenna'nın oğlu Abdullah'ın soyundandır. Annesinin ismi Fatıma, lakabı Ümm-ül-hayr olup seyyidedir. Bunun için Abdülkadir Geylani, hem seyyid, hem şerifdir. Abdülkadir Geylani, 1166'da Bağdatta vefat etti. Türbesi Bağdattadır. Onun için şu ibare meşhur olmuştur: "Veliler Sultanı Abdülkadir Geylani, aşk ile doğdu, kemal ile ömür sürdü ve kemal-i aşk ile Rabb'ine vasıl oldu."

Bir gün Abdülkadir Geylaniye, "Bu işe başladığınızda, bu yola adım attığınızda, temeli ne üzerine attınız? Hangi ameli esas aldınız da böyle yüksek dereceye ulaştınız?" diye sordular.

Buyurdu ki: "Temeli sıdk ve doğruluk üzerine attım. Asla yalan söylemedim. Yalanı kağıda bile yazmadım ve hiç yalan düşünmedim. İçim ile dışımı bir yaptım. Bunun için işlerim hep rast gitti. Çocuk iken maksadım, niyetim, ilim öğrenmek, onunla amel etmek, öğrendiklerime göre yaşamaktı. Küçüklüğümde Arefe günü çift sürmek için tarlaya gittim bir öküzün kuyruğundan tutunup, arkasından gidiyordum. Hayvan dile geldi ve dönüp bana; "Sen bunun için yaratılmadın ve bununla emrolunmadın" dedi. Korktum, geri döndüm. Evimizin damına çıktım. Gözüme, hacılar gözüktü. Arafat'ta vakfeye durmuşlardı. Anneme gidip; "Beni Allahü teâlânın yolunda bulundur. İzin ver, Bağdat'a gidip ilim öğreneyim. Salih zatları ve evliyayı bulup ziyaret edeyim" dedim. Annem sebebini sordu, gördüklerimi anlattım. Ağladı, kalkıp babamdan miras kalan seksen altının yarısını kardeşime ayırdı. Kalanını bana verip, altınları elbisemin koltuğunun altına dikti. Gitmeme izin verip, her ne olursa olsun doğruluk üzere olmamı söyleyip, benden söz aldı. "Haydi Allah selamet versin oğlum. Allahü teâlâ için ayrıldım. Artık kıyamete kadar bir daha yüzünü göremem" dedi. Küçük bir kafile ile Bağdat'a gitmek üzere yola çıktım. Hemedan'ı geçince, altmış atlı eşkıya çıka geldi. Kafilemizi bastılar. Kervanı soydular. İçlerinden biri benim yanıma geldi. "Ey derviş! Senin de bir şeyin var mı?" diye sordu. "Kırk altınım var" dedim. "Nerededir?" dedi. "Koltuğumun altında dikili" dedim. Alay ediyorum zannetti. Beni bırakıp gitti. Bir başkası geldi, o da sordu. Fakat, o da bırakıp gitti. İkisi birden reislerine gidip, bu durumu söylediler. Reisleri beni çağırttı. Bir yerde, kafileden aldıkları malları taksim ediyorlardı. Yanına gittim. "Altının var mı?" dedi. "Kırk altınım var" dedim. Elbisemin koltuk altını sökmelerini söyledi. Söküp, altınları çıkardılar. "Neden bunu söyledin?" dediler. "Annem, ne olursa olsun yalan söylemememi tembih etti. Doğruluktan ayrılmayacağıma söz verdim. Verdiğim sözde durmam lazım" dedim. Eşkıya reisi, ağlamaya başladı ve; "Bu kadar senedir ben, beni yaratıp, yetiştiren Rabbime verdiğim sözü bozuyorum" dedi. Bu pişmanlığından sonra tövbe edip, haydutluğu bıraktığını söyledi. Yanındakiler de, "İnsanları soymakta, yol kesmede sen bizim reisimiz idin, şimdi tövbe etmekte de reisimiz ol" dediler. Sonra, hepsi tövbe ettiler. Kafileden aldıkları malları sahiplerine geri verdiler. İlk defa benim vesilemle tövbe edenler, bu altmış kişidir."

Abdülkadir Geylani, Bağdat'a geldi ve buradaki meşhur alimlerden ders almak suretiyle hadis, fıkıh ve tasavvuf ilimlerinde çok iyi yetişti. İlim tahsilini tamamlayıp yetiştikten sonra, vaaz ve ders vermeye başladı. Hocası Ebu Said Mahzumi'nin medresesinde verdiği ders ve vaazlarına gelenler medreseye sığmaz sokaklara taşardı. Bu sebeple, çevresinde bulunan evler de ilave edilmek suretiyle medrese genişletildi. Bu iş için Bağdat halkı çok yardımcı oldu ve zenginler para vererek, fakirler çalışarak yardım ettiler. Derslerine devam edenler arasında pek çok alim yetişti.

Abdülkadir-i Geylani, bir müddet ders verip, hak ve hakikatı anlattıktan sonra, ders ve vaaz vermeyi bıraktı. İnzivaya çekilip, yalnızlığı seçti. Sonra sahralara çıktı. Bağdat'ın Kerh harabelerinde yaşamaya başladı. Bütün vaktini ibadet, riyazet ve mücahede ile nefsinin arzu ve isteklerini yapmamak, istemediklerini yapmakla geçirmeye başladı.

Buyurdu ki: Irak'ın sahra ve harabelerinde 25 sene insanlardan uzak kaldım. Benim kimseden, kimsenin benden haberi yoktu. Bazen uzun müddet yemezdim ve "açım açım" diye içimin feryadını duyardım. Bazen üzerime öyle ağırlıklar gelirdi ki, bunlar bir dağın üstüne konsa, tahammül edemeyip, paramparça olurdu. Bu sırada; "Muhakkak zorlukla beraber bir kolaylık vardır, şüphesiz zorlukla beraber kolaylık vardır" mealindeki İnşirah sûresinin beşinci ve altıncı âyet-i kerimelerini okuduğumda üzerimdeki ağırlıklar dağılıp, giderdi."

Devrinin ilim konusunda tek otoritesi olan Abdülkadir Geylani, tasavvuf bilgilerini herkesin anlayacağı şekilde sundu. Ders ve fetva vermeye yirmi sekiz yaşında başladı ve bu hal altmış yaşına kadar devam etti. Tasavvuftaki yoluna onun ismine izafeten "Kadiriyye" adı verildi ve Ondan ilim ve feyz alan binlerce öğrencisi çeşitli memleketlere giderek İslamiyeti anlattılar. Maddi ve manevi ilimlerdeki derinliği ve üzerindeki manevi lütuf ve rahmetle dinin esaslarını yeniden dirilttiği için kendine "dinin dirilticisi" anlamında "Muhyiddin" denmiş, O da bu ismi Endülüs'te dünyaya gelen ve "Şeyhül Ekber" namıyla ün salan manevi evladı İbni Arabi'ye vermiştir.

Abdülkadir Geylani hazretlerinin insanları gafletten uyaran, kendilerine gelmesine vesile olan pek çok sözü vardır. Bunlardan bazıları şunlardır:

"İnsanlara rehberlik eden kimsede şu hasletler bulunmazsa, o rehberlik yapamaz. Kusurları örtücü ve bağışlayıcı olması, şefkatli ve yumuşak olması, doğru sözlü ve iyilik yapıcı olması, iyiliği emredip, kötülüklerden men edici olması, misafirperver ve geceleri insanlar uyurken ibadet edici olması, âlim ve cesur olması."

"Şükrün esası, nimetin sahibini bilmek, bunu kalp ile itiraf etmek ve dille söylemektir."

"Kalp dünya arzularından birine bağlı kaldığı ve geçici lezzetlerden birinin peşine takılıp gittiği müddetçe, imkanı yok, ahireti sevmiş olamaz."

"Ey zavallı! Sana fayda vermeyen şeyler hakkında konuşmayı bırak. Dünya ve ahirette sana fayda verecek işlerle uğraş. Boş işlerle uğraşmayı bırak. Kalbinden dünya düşüncelerini çıkar. Çünkü yakında dünyadan alınacak, ahirete götürüleceksin. Dünyada rahat ve hoş bir hayat arama. Hz. Muhammed (S.A.V.); "Hayat, ahiret hayatıdır" buyurdu."

"Allahü teâlâdan dünya ve ahiretin hayırlarını iste. Sakın; "Ben istiyorum. Fakat Allahü teâlâ vermiyor, ben de bundan sonra istemeyeceğim." deme. Duaya devam et. Eğer istediğin şey ezelde senin için takdir edilmiş ise, Allahü teâlâdan istedikten sonra, Allahü teâlâ onu sana gönderir. Eğer istediğin o rızık ezelde senin için takdir edilmemiş ise, Allahü teâlâ seni o şeye muhtaç kılmaz ve kendinden gelenlere rıza gösterme nimetini ihsan eder. Eğer Allahü teâlâ senin için fakirlik ve hastalık dilemiş ise, sen de Allahü teâlâya fakirlikten ve hastalıktan kurtulman için yalvarırsın. O zaman Allahü teâlâ sana razı ve memnun olacağın bir hal verir. Eğer, ezelde borçlu olmak takdir edilmişse ve sen de borçtan kurtulmak için dua edersen, Allahü teâlâ alacaklıyı sana kötü muamele etme halinden vaz geçirir. Hatta borcundan azaltma veya hepsini bağışlama haline çevirir. Eğer dünyada borçlu halden kurtarmazsa buna karşılık sana bol sevap verir."

"Acele etme. Acele eden, ya hata yapar veya hatalı duruma yakın olur. Ağır ve temkinli hareket eden, o işte ya isabet kaydeder veya isabet etmeye yaklaşır. Acele şeytandandır. Ağır ve temkinli hareket etmek Allahü teâlâdandır. Umumiyetle aceleye sebep, dünyalık toplama hırsıdır. Kanaat sahibi ol. Kanaat bitmeyen bir hazinedir."

"Halinizden şikayette bulunmayın. Sabredin, feryat etmeyin. Doğruluk üzere devam edin. İsteyin, istemekte bıkkınlık göstermeyin. İçinde bulunduğunuz istenmeyen hallerden dolayı ümitsizliğe düşmeyin. Daima ümitli olun. Birbirinize düşman değil, kardeş olun. Birbirinize buğz etmeyin. Allahü teâlâya, rızası için yapılan sabırlar ve tahammüller, asla karşılıksız kalmaz. Onun için bir an olsun sabrediniz, mutlaka, senelerce bu sabrın mükafatını görürsünüz. Ömrü boyunca kahraman lakabıyla meşhur olan, bu lakabı, bir anlık cesareti neticesinde kazanmıştır. Allahü teâlâ Kur'an-ı kerimde mealen; "Şüphesiz ki, Allah sabredenlerle beraberdir" buyuruyor (Bekara suresi: 153)

"Hayatta olduğunuz müddetçe, ömrü fırsat biliniz. Bir müddet sonra hayat kapısı kapanacak, bu dünyadan ayrılacaksınız. Gücünüz yettiği müddetçe hayırlı işler yapmayı ganimet biliniz. Tövbe kapısı açıkken ve elinizde bu imkan varken bunu fırsat biliniz. Tövbe ediniz. Dua etmeye imkanınız varken, dua ediniz. Salih kimselerle beraber olmayı fırsat biliniz."

"Mümin kimse küçük günahları da büyük görür. Hz. Muhammed (S.A.V.); "Mümin kimse, günahını dağ gibi görüp, kendi üzerine düşeceğinden korkar. Münafık ise, günahını burnu üzerine konan ve hemen uçan sinek gibi görür" buyurdu."

----------

